# Lactose free milk



## shaks

Here can I find lactose free milk in Cairo ? Thanks !


----------



## AishaSri

Try Nido, it's powdered milk. You can find it in most supermarkets.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lactose free milk easily available in large supermarkets..


----------

